# Old Gravely 817 needs home



## nhays (Jun 4, 2010)

I have an old Gravely 817 tractor that I would like to give away for parts. I think it was made in 1971. I would like for someone to be able to make use of it instead of getting rid of it for scrap. It runs, but runs poorly - the carb is shot and new ones are no longer available. The engine is an Onan CCKA-MS/2111G. The mower deck is I think 50". I live in Avon - just west of Indianapolis if anyone is interested.


----------



## silk (Jun 19, 2010)

*need parts*

i have an 817 almost running need parts tactor with onan 16.5 hp . I live in Canada and Would gladly pay for shipping call Silk @ 204-771-1113 thanx.


----------



## rhittle (Jul 15, 2010)

Do you have still have the 817? I need parts for my 817. I live about 20 miles away. 317 710-2312 Ron Hittle


----------



## crazyleggs (Jul 18, 2010)

*gravely parts tractor(s) needed*

Looking for parts tractor for a gravely 817 . 519-940-3781 .


----------

